# Your Favorite Music Covers



## SilverMoon (Apr 15, 2019)

Pink covers Janis Joplin's "Me and bobby McGee" written by Kris Kristofferson

*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwmUMvhy-lY

*


----------



## Aquarelle (Apr 15, 2019)

If I Were a Carpenter - Carpenters tribute album from the 90s.
Sonic Youth's cover of "Superstar" is especially lovely.


----------



## SilverMoon (Apr 15, 2019)

Thanks, Aquarelle. Sonic Youth's cover for "Superstar" seems to be sung for Karen/backdrop of her in this video. Beautiful.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y21VecIIdBI


----------



## Aquarelle (Apr 16, 2019)

SilverMoon said:


> Thanks, Aquarelle. Sonic Youth's cover for "Superstar" seems to be sung for Karen/backdrop of her in this video. Beautiful.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y21VecIIdBI


Oooh, I hadn't seen that. I love the part at the end when they show footage of her singing so it looks like she's singing along. <3
Ironically, if the song was sung for her, according to Wikipedia, Richard Carpenter said he doesn't care for the cover.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Apr 16, 2019)

Chelsea Hotel- Rufus Wainwright

This is one of my favorites. He can dazzle and do wonders with his voice.


----------



## SilverMoon (Apr 17, 2019)

"The Coors" covering "R.E.M's "Everybody Hurts"

Here, something very pure with the cry of a violin.
*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VtGZGBvb7ic*


----------



## escorial (Apr 17, 2019)

Cover of a cover...Stewie rocket man


----------



## SilverMoon (Apr 18, 2019)

Cowboy Junkie's cover Lou Reed's "Sweet Jane" I just love this version!  Lou Reed rocks in my book but this woman hits meloncholy home!
*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fa9nN3G2CSg 
*


----------



## SilverMoon (Apr 18, 2019)

> Originally Posted by *SilverMoon*
> 
> 
> Thanks, Aquarelle. Sonic Youth's cover for "Superstar" seems to be sung for Karen/backdrop of her in this video. Beautiful.
> ...






> Originally Posted by *Aquarelle*
> 
> Oooh, I hadn't seen that. I love the part at the end when they show footage of her singing so it looks like she's singing along. <3Ironically, if the song was sung for her, according to Wikipedia, Richard Carpenter said he doesn't care for the cover.


 I wish her brother could have at least appreciated the footage of her. That was an homage, for certain. I had heard that her manager (or someone) told her she was getting chunky. Just a couple of words like this can send someone straight into an eating disorder. I would have loved to track that person down. She was such a gift!


----------



## SilverMoon (Apr 18, 2019)

> Originally Posted by *
> 
> *
> 
> ...


 A fantastic cover and one that Cohen seemed to appreciate.







When I lived in NYC. I frequented allot of artist's hot spots from way back when. But there was nothing like sitting in the lobby of the Chelsea Hotel reading a book. That was in the late 70's. Now, it's been desecrated for profit and fun. Turned into an art deco hotel - just like hundreds in the city. It's criminal!


----------



## Bardling (Apr 18, 2019)

_Hurt_ covered by Johnny Cash.  I like it better than the original by Nine in Nails.

Something about the age you can hear in Cash's voice just makes it more poignant to me.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Apr 20, 2019)

While we're on the subject...

Johnny Cash's cover of Gordon Lightfoot's If You Could Read My Mind is so precious. His voice, to me, really evokes emotion.


----------



## SilverMoon (Apr 20, 2019)

Bard, I'm a huge fan of Johnny! And for the same reason as yours. He really gets his emotions through to me. And thanks for the link to his cover of Gordon's song.

Glad I began this thread. I'm enjoying listening to so many artist's covers, once unkown to me. Thanks, again.


----------



## SilverMoon (Apr 21, 2019)

* "Who Knows Where the Time Goes?"* by Sandy Denny covered_ by_ Nina Simone. Both _Amazing_ Women....

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXeh742_jak
*


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Apr 21, 2019)

SilverMoon said:


> * "Who Knows Where the Time Goes?"* by Sandy Denny covered_ by_ Nina Simone. Both _Amazing_ Women....
> 
> *https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXeh742_jak
> *



Amazing cover!


----------



## SilverMoon (Apr 21, 2019)

Bard, here's my favorite of her own. She put her whole soul into this one! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5jI9I03q8E


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Apr 21, 2019)

Loved it! You're right-- she really put the heart into it!

I've got one for you, maybe you've heard it. 

Sagt Mir Wo Die Blumen Sind- Joan Baez


----------



## SilverMoon (Apr 22, 2019)

No, I've not. What a treat to hear her sing "Where have all the Flowers Gone" in German. Thanks!

Here's a prize! Never would have thought....

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VseETz8C48c

*


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Apr 23, 2019)

SilverMoon said:


> No, I've not. What a treat to hear her sing "Where have all the Flowers Gone" in German. Thanks!
> 
> Here's a prize! Never would have thought....
> 
> ...



Love the instrumentals in this one. The orchestra is great, too! Is there a mandolin in there or is my ear deceiving me?


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Apr 23, 2019)

SilverMoon said:


> No, I've not. What a treat to hear her sing "Where have all the Flowers Gone" in German. Thanks!
> 
> Here's a prize! Never would have thought....
> 
> ...



Love the instrumentals in this one. Is there a mandolin in there or is my ear deceiving me? 

Here's another one: Danny Boy- Roy Orbison


----------



## SilverMoon (Apr 23, 2019)

> Love the instrumentals in this one. Is there a mandolin in there or is my ear deceiving me? :smile:
> 
> Here's another one: Danny Boy- Roy Orbison



Not sure if it's a mandolin. But that the instrumentals are beautiful cannot be disputed. Now, listening to "Danny Boy". Reaches right in and grabs the heart...


----------



## Bard_Daniel (May 1, 2019)

I listened to this during last winter.

Je reviendrai à Montréal · Rufus Wainwright

English translation:

I will return to Montreal
 In a big sea-blue Boeing
 I need to see the winter again
 And its northern lights

I need this light
 Descending straight from Labrador
 And that makes blue roses, gold roses
 Snow on the winter

In the silence of the winter
 I want to see this strange lake again
 Between the crystal and the glass
 Where angels come to land

I will return to Montreal
 To listen to the wind of the sea
 Breaking like a big horse
 Against the white ramparts of the winter

I want to see the long desert
 Of streets that don't end
 That go to the edge of the winter
 With no trace of footsteps

I need to feel the cold
 Dying at the bottom of every stone
 And springing back again on the edges of roofs
 Like icicles of clear candy

I will return to Montreal
 In a big sea-blue Boeing
 I will return to Montreal
 To marry the winter
 To marry the winter


----------



## bazz cargo (May 2, 2019)

I had originally intended on posting a tea-cosy as my favourite cover, 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPalTdUyzss

I also have a fondness for the piano cover used in the Lloyds bank ad. 

I need a doctor...


----------



## SilverMoon (May 2, 2019)

Bard_Daniel said:


> I listened to this during last winter.
> 
> Je reviendrai à Montréal · Rufus Wainwright
> 
> ...





bazz cargo said:


> I had originally intended on posting a tea-cosy as my favourite cover,
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPalTdUyzss
> 
> ...


 bazz, thinking "Girls Just Wanna Have Fun"! Just what I needed to hear tonight...Then your wit never quits. Just what I needed to hear tonight. Oh, and I can give you my doctor's number. He's a Forensic Psychiatrist and can set you up with the perfect medication cocktail.... :very_drunk:


----------



## Bard_Daniel (May 3, 2019)

Dolphins [Live in London, 1968]- Tim Buckley


----------



## BornForBurning (May 5, 2019)

Death - Painkiller. Rarely does a cover both succeed and do something entirely different with the material, but this version of Judas Priest's iconic track somehow manages to do both.


----------



## SilverMoon (May 6, 2019)

Bard_Daniel said:


> Dolphins [Live in London, 1968]- Tim Buckley


 Beautiful. And love dat gitar!



BornForBurning said:


> Death - Painkiller. Rarely does a cover both succeed and do something entirely different with the material, but this version of Judas Priest's iconic track somehow manages to do both.


 Wild! Drums still drum'n in my ear. WELCOME to WF, BornForBurning!


----------



## Bard_Daniel (May 10, 2019)

Cover of The Bee Gees song:

[video=youtube;_MFuctQXPpU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MFuctQXPpU[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola (May 13, 2019)

Santa Esmeralda's cover of Nina Simone's "Don't Let me be Misunderstood" is the definition of a great cover, for me. It echoes the spirit of the original, with elements of The Animals' rendition, but via a completely different style, genre, tempo, and arrangement, elevating it to the status of a richly layered, sexy, Latin disco epic with chops for days. 

Arcade Fire's cut of Peter Gabriel's masterpiece "My Body is a Cage" captured me in a different way. It's much more regimented and aligns to a less dynamic rock formula, but the introduction of more ecclesiastical elements like the pipe organ and choir gives it a dramatic pomp that is as emotionally rich as it is deafening. They catalyze some of his subtle motifs into much more mountainous moments extremely well.

Honorable mention:
The Clash - I Fought the Law (the laid-back English attitude really adds some swagger to this)


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Aug 8, 2019)

[video=youtube;qIhiog1ENeU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIhiog1ENeU[/video]


----------



## Amnesiac (Aug 8, 2019)

[video=youtube_share;41zKVmk4z8Q]https://youtu.be/41zKVmk4z8Q[/video]


----------



## Amnesiac (Aug 8, 2019)

[video=youtube_share;ui-zBq-f5XA]https://youtu.be/ui-zBq-f5XA[/video]


----------



## Schalk (Aug 9, 2019)

I love Primus and this cover 
[video=youtube;HD1L_LOxme0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HD1L_LOxme0[/video]


----------



## Amnesiac (Aug 9, 2019)

[video=youtube_share;u9Dg-g7t2l4]https://youtu.be/u9Dg-g7t2l4[/video]


----------



## JesterTRT (Aug 14, 2019)

Disturbed's cover of The Sound of Silence is pretty awesome.


----------



## seigfried007 (Aug 14, 2019)

Gonna be the weird one here...

Revolting Cocks: (Let's Get) Physical and Da Ya Think I'm Sexy? I love how their covers can use identical or similar lyrics to capture a totally different angle on the lyrics. What came off as schmarmy, sleazy and/or silly in the original songs is made so frustrated, predatory and gnarly in these covers. I'm probably the only person in history to prefer the RevCo versions of either song, but they fit my WIP better, so I listen to them more often. Like Olivia Newton John's version, but not wild about Rod Stewart. 

Rammstein: Stripped. Love both versions, but they do have different vibes.

Tool: No Quarter Everything Tool does is amazing. 

Marilyn Manson: Sweet Dreams. Very different vibe from the original--turns that sweet dream into a night terror. Makes the lyrics shine a bit differently. Far more emphasis on the "I'm gonna use you and abuse you" line. 

While I loved the original versions of The Sound of Silence and Hurt, I do like Disturbed's and Cash's versions, too.


----------



## Amnesiac (Aug 14, 2019)

Lords of the New Church's cover of Madonna's, "Like A Virgin." LMAO


----------



## seigfried007 (Aug 14, 2019)

Bear McCreary's "All Along the Watchtower." Jimi Hendrix's cover was also great, but people often forget that Bob Dylan wrote and performed it first. 

While I love the Blue Oyster Cult's "Don't Fear the Reaper," I also love the Spiritual Machine's cover. It's a slower build and missing some of the lyrics, but I'm hoping the band issues another part and gets the whole thing out someday because what's out now is amazing. It has such marvelous atmosphere and an aching build up.


----------



## seigfried007 (Aug 15, 2019)

There are several YouTubers who pretty much make their living doing covers including:

1. Little V Mills. My favorite of his covers so far is the metal version of Halogen's "U Got That." 

2. Chase Holfelder. He does a lot of covers, but my favorites group of them is the "Major to Minors" where he switches keys on a piece to see how it changes the vibe and meaning. Favorite so far is the minor key EDM "Kiss the Girl." 

3. Jonathan Young. He often works with Caleb Hyles, who also does a lot of covers. Hard to pick a favorite. Anything from The Prince of Egypt (such as "Playing with the Big Boys Now" or the Hunchback of Notredame (like "Hellfire") is great. Also loved his version of "Shiny" from Moana.

4. Family Jules. Amazeballs guitar skills, mostly instrumental covers, but vocalists do appear in various collaborations. Mostly video game music covers.

5. Rob Scallon. Also does a lot of guitar covers--and a bunch of original compositions. Very educational. Into weird instruments, playing metal music in inappropriate places, and playing metal music on non-"metal" instruments. Man can play anything with strings--and a lot of instruments that don't have them.


----------



## BadHouses (Sep 25, 2019)

Qui - _Echoes_ (Pink Floyd)
[video=youtube;psl-beoKN4Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psl-beoKN4Q[/video]


----------



## Winston (Sep 28, 2019)

[video=youtube_share;2sky1tt8vLA]https://youtu.be/2sky1tt8vLA[/video]

Runaway from that.


----------



## Winston (Oct 1, 2019)

And, quite possibly the saddest song ever written (XTC, Andy Partridge) 

[video=youtube_share;CpNBE37dLKM]https://youtu.be/CpNBE37dLKM[/video]

Performed flawlessly by Sarah M.


----------



## idreamofalan (Oct 29, 2019)

Alan Cumming's covers of "All I Know" and "Come to Me."


----------



## Greg William (Dec 24, 2019)

Stevie Ray Vaughn's cover of Little Wing was good.


----------



## KenTR (Dec 26, 2019)

Would Lou Reed re-doing a Velvet Underground song count? I'd dare to say his solo version is better known, anyway.

[video=youtube;_VV0HCTkHtc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_VV0HCTkHtc[/video]

Swoop swoop!


----------



## Space Cadet (Jan 2, 2020)

Tina Turna singing Joni Mitchell's "Edith & the Kingpin"

[video=youtube;xBZ6TGR9RyQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBZ6TGR9RyQ[/video]


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 4, 2020)

The only time I'll ever say that the cover is better then the original. Waylon nailed it.

[video=youtube;xhoq8KTfb1E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhoq8KTfb1E[/video]


----------



## A.Doll17 (Jan 14, 2020)

Theory of a Deadman~ Hallelujah

[video=youtube;HNmGhY5YWAI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNmGhY5YWAI[/video]


----------



## SodaLord (Feb 7, 2020)

Probably my favorite cover *EVER *is a cover of the Talking Heads song Psycho Killer, by a punk group called The Coneheads.  It's really great (and also sounds nothing like the original, but that's the point of a cover in my opinion!). [video=youtube;to106Yj7MGU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=to106Yj7MGU[/video]


----------



## Dora (Mar 7, 2020)

Canon Rock - Sungha Jung

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cm8Ic2TwGjk

apkafe !


----------

